# Mini Poodle



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

My mini sometimes gets tired of his Royal Canin dry, but since I know that has just the nutrients that he needs, I add a flavor/scent topper to it. And he turns into a happy eater again.

This is the kind of thing I'm talking about:


https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petcostore/product/natures-variety-instinct-freeze-dried-raw-boost-mixers-mobility-support-grain-free-wet-dog-food


----------



## kathyetch1 (Oct 23, 2020)

Dianaleez said:


> My mini sometimes gets tired of his Royal Canin dry, but since I know that has just the nutrients that he needs, I add a flavor/scent topper to it. And he turns into a happy eater again.
> 
> This is the kind of thing I'm talking about:
> 
> ...


Thank you !!! Just purchased on Amazon and it will be delivered today! Just confirming you don't use it everyday ? directions on how to use I will find on the bag? Thank you again for responding. Kathy


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi. I have two minipoos but they aren’t picky eaters. One of mine has a food allergy to legumes and intolerance to high fat so I home cook her food. My puppy is eating FreshPet puppy food partially because it doesn’t contain ingredients that my older dog can’t eat. I mention this because some of FreshPet food has legumes and some doesn’t so I have to be careful reading labels. With food allergies those ingredient lists are important. 

If you think your dog has allergies, keep careful records of what your dog ate and symptoms. Allergies can be environmental and not food related too. Go through all the labels of ingredients of food and treats. Do you see a pattern of allergy symptoms only when a specific item was fed and does that have ingredients different from other foods? Took me awhile and it was a big puzzle to figure out my dog’s legume allergy. 

Speak to your vet, there’s prescription diet food for allergies using hydrolyzed protein. If it’s food allergies your dog might improve on it. Mine did, but I got better results home cooking. But it was an important clue I was on the right track. 

If your dog didn’t have symptoms eating Royal canine, then try the topper route.

Or you can get tough …healthy dogs won’t starve. Put down the food and give your dog 15 minutes to eat. Remove bowl and feed at next meal 15 minutes. It may take a day or two, but your dog will get hungry enough to eat. If you keep up this routine you’ll find your dog isn’t picky. Use tiny pieces of treats for training your dog so she’s not stuffed on junk food.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

kathyetch1 said:


> Hello hoping for some suggestions. I have a female Miniature Poodle " Molly -" who is 1.6 years old. Lots of energy!! Picky eater
> She was eating Royal Canine Kibble and stopped. I started making homemade dogfood however after the first batch I realized she was not getting the nutrients needed.
> I've tried Fresh Pet however I'm concerned she may be allergic?? She's been licking the bottom of her paws ( new ) although they are not raw looking. I do believe she may have some allergies.
> 
> ...


My miniature poodle eats Purina Pro Plan - as have almost all the other dogs I have owned. I do add a heaping tablespoon of Wellness canned meat and a bit of warm water to the kibble.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

kathyetch1 said:


> Thank you !!! Just purchased on Amazon and it will be delivered today! Just confirming you don't use it everyday ? directions on how to use I will find on the bag? Thank you again for responding. Kathy


I use it when he's in a picky mood. That may be for a few days in a row or just occasionally.
I rub it in my fingers and mix it with his food. 

I just like knowing that I have the upper hand. ; )


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

I usually have to put a topper of some kind on my mini's kibble to entice her and was buying it but now make my own. I roast some small frozen sardines or sprats in the oven. When done I crush them to a fishy powder in a blender then use a spoonful in her kibble with a few drops of olive oil to make it stick to the kibble.


----------



## ShamrockPoodle (Jan 22, 2017)

The vet I went to in North Carolina actually had a workshop for those wanting to cook for their dogs to make sure they are getting the nutrients they need. I wish I had attended—thought that was nice!!! I was putting shredded cheese as a topper—but kind of suspicious it might have caused Toula’s gastro bout. Toffee did not have a problem with it. I pretty much have to stick to a similar diet for both dogs—they have a tendency to switch bowls when they are about 3/4 of the way done with their own bowl.


----------



## ShopGirlNY152 (Jul 4, 2021)

My mini eats Purina One Small Breed Lamb and Rice but I usually top it with some Purina One wet food because otherwise he won't eat much. I'm considering going to grain free but have no idea what kind to get.


----------

